# DRI rooms for rent



## artringwald (Jan 19, 2019)

Ever need a extra night at a DRI managed resort? In 2015 when I needed an extra night, I paid for it at the front desk. This year when I talked to the front desk, they told me DRI has a web site for booking rentals. The prices may take your breath away, but it's good to know if you need it. Availability will show up here when there isn't availability booking through the Club. Also the Club requires a minimum of 2 nights.

https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 19, 2019)

I’ve got extra nights through Expedia before. The DRI website is good to know about. I’ll have to compare prices some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Jan 19, 2019)

For the date we need at the Point at Poipu, a partial ocean view is about $440 on both sites. For an ocean view DRI is $492 and Expedia is $698. With the maintenance fees, our float/float deeded week costs about $257/night for an ocean front, so I guess timesharing is a good deal.


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 19, 2019)

Time will tell if our initial tens of thousands of dollars factored into the rate really make timesharing a good deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 19, 2019)

Also check sites such as hotel.com, booking.com, VRBO, etc., that specialize in working with surplus inventory management.  I've found needed rooms there.  On occasion, I've been able to book single nights where the hotel policy required a two- or three-night minimum stay.


----------



## youppi (Jan 20, 2019)

artringwald said:


> Ever need a extra night at a DRI managed resort? In 2015 when I needed an extra night, I paid for it at the front desk. This year when I talked to the front desk, they told me DRI has a web site for booking rentals. The prices may take your breath away, but it's good to know if you need it. Availability will show up here when there isn't availability booking through the Club. Also the Club requires a minimum of 2 nights.
> 
> https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/


FYI Art, this is not new. I don't know when DRI created this web site but if you do a search on TUG for diamondresortsandhotels, you will find posts dated 2016. 
I did a search on the 3 DRI Facebook groups and the oldest post I found about this web site was in March 2013. Here is the FB post


----------



## applepie (Jan 21, 2019)

Somebody posted in another thread that a resort may have only 30% owned in one collection, 30% in another collection, and a developer or buyer may sell the rest or keep the rest for promotional opportunities, etc.  This might be why you go to book with Diamond, and they have no availability, but you can book through Hotels.com or one of the other sites.  It doesn't seem to be consistent when booking a resort.  Sometimes, the prices look really cheap to where having a timeshare might not make sense and other times, the prices are astronomical.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 23, 2019)

Fortunately, we didn't need to pay $440/night to rent 2 nights. With 7 days to go, a booking opened up on DRI's web site, and I was able to book the 2 nights for 1000 points. Now nobody will have to sleep on our hide-a-bed.


----------

